# Toronto Bike Stores.. My bike was stolen again!!



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

My second bike was stolen this month! 

The first one was my own fault. I left it in the back yard with no lock on it. Fair enough - I'll smarten up next time.

I went and bought a new bike ($130+tax) and a new lock ($15+tax) and keep my bike locked up at all times. Today when I come out of class my bike is MISSING. I had a cable lock on it through the frame, and the front tire, and the bike rack at school. *$*%

Anyway, where can I buy a _decent used bike_ in this fine city of Toronto?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I would try SportSwap for a used bike, but I've been doing business with them for years and years, so I have a bias. 
That said, I would never spend less than $40 on a bike lock - if I wanted to keep the bike. Cable locks are useless, as all it takes is a decent pair of bolt cutters (My bike was stolen a few years back with only a cable lock.. I've wised up). I can hardly see how a $15 lock can be expected to keep any bike safe....

My lock, a Trek-branded Kryptonite lock cost $75 on sale. I recommend the New York series U-locks from Kryptonite:
Kryptonite New York Lock 1
Kryptonite New York Lock 2

Even U-locks can be compromised with a 2x4, but it is harder to carry a 2x4 around than a pair of bolt cutters.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

holy ****, $75 for a bike lock.

Although I could imagine that if you had an expensive bike. 

I'll check out sport swap.


----------



## Aros (Oct 25, 2005)

I can hook you up with a USED COMMUTER SINGLESPEED BIKE for about 150 dollars. they are the zippiest bikes for commuting and using in big cities, even if you dont want a used one from me, DO consider it. pretty much any old bike will work, add a singlespeed spacer kit (20 bucks) and a axiom no-raileur (25 bucks), then just run a back brake, and get a new set of slick tires at mec (15 bucks a piece) and maybe add some grips, and your set. It would be hard for me to do a tutorial of it, but just go in to any self respecting bike store wiht a used bike (TRY POLICE AUCTIONS) and tell them you want to convert it to a singlespeed on a tight budget and they should tell you.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Aros said:


> I can hook you up with a USED COMMUTER SINGLESPEED BIKE for about 150 dollars. they are the zippiest bikes for commuting and using in big cities, even if you dont want a used one from me, DO consider it. pretty much any old bike will work, add a singlespeed spacer kit (20 bucks) and a axiom no-raileur (25 bucks), then just run a back brake, and get a new set of slick tires at mec (15 bucks a piece) and maybe add some grips, and your set. It would be hard for me to do a tutorial of it, but just go in to any self respecting bike store wiht a used bike (TRY POLICE AUCTIONS) and tell them you want to convert it to a singlespeed on a tight budget and they should tell you.


Holy crap. That went completely over my head.
All of it. Wow.

I dont need anything fancy. I'm leaning towards another mountain bike. I'm a big guy. 6' and 260lbs, and I usually carry a backpack loaded with books and crap. 

Hopefully I'll find time to check out some bike shops tomorrow.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If you look here:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/assortme...96670271&bmUID=1159245099476&pppCurrentPage=2

You can get an ok bike for cheap.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

In my town people ALWAYS ask to bring the bike into the store... I say WTF? No....
Buy a lock.
They tell me it's a cheap bike... then I say it's not worth 40 bucks, to keep it? Then really, what difference does it make if it gets stolen....

They look at me oddly, and then leave the bike outside.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

This may be too late for you but there is a City of Toronto auction happening on Oct. 21 which is the same day (and almost same location) as the Toronto Fall Bike Show.

The City of Toronto auction will have tons of bikes there (well, there was a ton of them during the spring one) so you can pick one up for a song. The Fall Bike Show is basically an opportunity for dealers to clear out old stocks of bikes and accessories. Good bargains all around.

P.S. Aros' post did not go entirely over my head which is a bit shocking since I'm not at all interested in single-speeds. Cavern Cycles on Queen St. East between Jarvis and Sherbourne does only single-speeds.
P.P.S. I've never heard of a U-bar lock being compromised by a 2x4.
P.P.P.S. If (and it's a big if) I ever lock my bike up on the street I use both my NY Krypto and a cable lock.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

IronMac said:


> P.P.S. I've never heard of a U-bar lock being compromised by a 2x4.


Perhaps he was thinking of the city of toronto bike racks?


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I use a thick chain lock covered in fabric (to lessen the clanking I suspect) with a sturdy masterlock type lock. It weighs alot, but it gets the job done. I also lock my bike inside at work underneath the basement stairwell.

Most people probably wouldn't think a bike would need that much security in a rural town, however, everyweek the newpaper publishes the weekly police report and usually a couple of bikes are stolen every week.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

In Toronto, they stopped publishing bike thefts many decades ago. Hundreds of forests were saved.



Paul O'Keefe said:


> I use a thick chain lock covered in fabric (to lessen the clanking I suspect) with a sturdy masterlock type lock. It weighs alot, but it gets the job done. I also lock my bike inside at work underneath the basement stairwell.
> 
> Most people probably wouldn't think a bike would need that much security in a rural town, however, everyweek the newpaper publishes the weekly police report and usually a couple of bikes are stolen every week.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had a bike stolen this year as well. Not a shock as T.O. is the number one bike theft city on the planet. Here's what I would recommend....

1. One of the Kryptonite New York locks will work, but you can use the Kryptonite Evoloution locks as long as you get a second lock. The more they have to go through, the less likely they will be bothered. 

2. Don't use the city bike stands. They have a flaw that allows them to be broken by a 2x4. Details here: http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...geid=971358637177&c=Article&cid=1155073815403

As for places to get a used bike, someone mentioned Sport Swap. I highly recommend them as well. But keep in mind that many bike shops have their stock on sale at this time, so you can get a new bike for a good deal.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

I was a bike messager for 8 years 
Cavern is good (they do Track bikes and Keath is an ex messager)
the di*k heads that take your bike want it to go to point b from point a 
for locks ulocks can be poped in less then 5 min. (i ve done it and won't state it here as this can and will be googled.)
i ride a track bike www.oldskooltrack.com 
and find that with less on it the less people want 

sent PM to Jason if he wants any help and the same to you all just PM me 

hav a good 1


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Aros said:


> I can hook you up with a USED COMMUTER SINGLESPEED BIKE for about 150 dollars. they are the zippiest bikes for commuting and using in big cities, even if you dont want a used one from me, DO consider it. pretty much any old bike will work, add a singlespeed spacer kit (20 bucks) and a axiom no-raileur (25 bucks), then just run a back brake, and get a new set of slick tires at mec (15 bucks a piece) and maybe add some grips, and your set. It would be hard for me to do a tutorial of it, but just go in to any self respecting bike store wiht a used bike (TRY POLICE AUCTIONS) and tell them you want to convert it to a singlespeed on a tight budget and they should tell you.


Why would you go single speed for a commuter? Why put the time and money into a single speed conversion when the same effort could be spent getting the used bike to shift reasonably well?

While I can see some appeal in the simplicity and low maintenance of a single speed, I would want gears for any commute that involved distance or hills.

An old mountain bike with slicks would make a great commuter for shorter distances where the ability to hop curbs was a consideration, for longer distances on the open road an old road bike would be just the ticket.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

HowEver said:


> In Toronto, they stopped publishing bike thefts many decades ago. Hundreds of forests were saved.


ha! ha!

Here's how to save your bike from getting stolen.

1. Don't use a fully suspended mountain bike or any overtly fancy bike [EDIT: or a cheap bike designed to look cooler than it is] for getting around town. Keep it Plain Jane. Gears are fine but you don't need an extensive selection of gears around town. Use fat tyres instead of suspension. Thieves look for expensive components and may elect to cut through the bike frame to liberate the components (much easier than cutting through a lock - the more expensive the bike, the easier it is to cut). You don't have to skimp, just don't lay out too much temptation.

2. Put friggin fenders and a rack on your bike! This makes it less "sporty" - therefore less attractive to thieves - and way the heck more practical for everyday use. Remove the manufacturer's stickers and replace them with your own stickers or tastefully paint a slogan on it or something that personalizes the bike. You don't want it to stand out - you just want it to look personalized or otherwise "owned".

3. Never leave a bike outside over night - no matter what kind of locking system you use. Keep it in your garage, shed (if it can be securely locked), or in your apartment, house or hovel. If you store it outside, I guarantee it will be stolen.

4. When out and about, always lock it in a public and visible place - on the main thoroughfare - under a street light in the evening. Never leave it in a place you think is "safely out of sight" - although they're often brazen, bike thieves prefer to operate safely out of sight.

5. Always lock a bike to something that is securely anchored to the ground; preferably something harder to crack or cut through than the lock itself.

6. Use a good U-lock and cable. The U-lock should pierce the rear triangle where the back wheel rim intersects the seat stays - locking the frame and wheel. This also prevents the bike from ever falling over (that's how you spot the amateurs). The cable lassoes the front wheel at one end and attaches to the U-lock at the other end. This is very simple and quick - but it looks like it will perhaps take more time than a thief wants to spend on a bike with fenders, rack and an I Love Lucy sticker. He will move onto the mountain bike 3 metres away.

That's it. There are no guarantees, but this has been effective for me and my wife for the last decade or so (knock on tubular steel).


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I had (the operative word is had) a $800 bike that was stolen in the spring after I bought it the Fall before. It was in a locked room in the building I live in. It was locked with a Canadian company lock called Stock Lock It doesn't matter what kind of lock you have, if someone wants your bike, they will get it. From now on I will be buying cheap bikes that are decent but are unatractive.

Anyone have a bike for sale in the Edmonton area?

s.


----------

